# Inshore Slam Tournament--Shoreline Park--Oct 9-10



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

*There will be more details coming soon regarding the tournament rules and how to enter but for now this is what we know. *​​​​*9pm Fri Oct 8 thru 6pm Sun Oct 10, 2010*​*$50 entry fee per angler*​*No boundaries*​*All Payouts based on 50 anglers entered*​​*Inshore Slam Grand Prize*​*1st place - $500 *​*2nd place - $200*​*3rd place - $100*​ 
*Speckled Trout*​*1st place - $200*​*2nd place - $125*​*3rd place - $75*​​*Redfish*​*1st place - $200*​*2nd place - $125*​*3rd place - $75*​​*Flounder*​*1st place - $200*​*2nd place - $125*​*3rd place - $75*​​*Optional Cash Awards*​*$20 each species and $50 Inshore Slam*​


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Where is Shoreline Park located?


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

In Gulf Breeze off Shoreline Dr.

Entry forms should be at the entry locations by this weekend. Visit the website www.inshoreslam.webs.com for all the tournament information and maps to entry locations and weigh in site.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Weather looks good throughout the week and the weekend. This should be a great time of year to be catching slams!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Tournament postponed until Spring 2011.


----------

